# The Legend is Back - Voopoo Drag 3



## VOOPOO (7/1/21)

We are thrilled to introduce the latest flagship device Drag 3 to you all!
Let's feel the fascination of DRAG 3 together!






New upgraded Gene. Fan 2.0 chip
Brand new TPP atomization system
Innovative Super Mode
Super power, smooth & optimal flavor, ultimate fire speed and more, all in Drag 3.

We have also launched a brand new TPP atomization system, with the innovative atomization tech will bring you bigger, smoother and better flavor.
With TPP atomization system, Drag 3 is born for big clouds!





PS: Voopoo will be on LIVE on Facebook and Instagram at 9:00 am (GMT +8) on Jan 8th. Wanna know more about Drag 3 or a chance to test it?
3 people will be picked Drag 3 reviewers, don't miss it!





Will you join our trip to create the next legend?


----------

